# NEW YORK | Governors Island Developments



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Governors Island Rezoning Certified by City Planning


The City Planning Commission certified an application to rezone Governors Island, officially kick-starting the months-long land use review process




therealdeal.com







> ccording to zoning documents, the Trust for Governors Island has considered two development scenarios: In one, most of the land available for development would be dedicated to university and dormitory use, with some hotels and retail. The second would dedicate more than 1.8 million square feet to office use and 1.5 million square feet to biotech/research, with space set aside for 1,363 hotel rooms, a conference center and retail.


The large island in the middle of Upper New York Bay (Port of NY/NJ) is prime for developments following the creation of new parkland. A rezoning effort is underway.









Max Touhey


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Okay I am not particularly thrilled at the idea, but I think it might mostly be because I am not sure how they plan on developing that without better access to the island... do they still only plan on using the limited ferry service that has always been a queued pain for me to use?

I doubt there is any tunnel plan to bring an underground shuttle or subway extension? For example, the 6 train to reach Red Hook as its new terminus, with Governor Island in between.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Go ahead and build up Gov's island, it would be a nice place to work or enjoy drinks on the waterfront.. But the ferry isn't going to be good enough. I think the subway will need to come here someday or another solution, like a bridge or gondola.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

3tmk said:


> Okay I am not particularly thrilled at the idea, but I think it might mostly be because I am not sure how they plan on developing that without better access to the island... do they still only plan on using the limited ferry service that has always been a queued pain for me to use?
> 
> I doubt there is any tunnel plan to bring an underground shuttle or subway extension? For example, the 6 train to reach Red Hook as its new terminus, with Governor Island in between.


Gondola should be built, you can have a ski style gondola system put in place between the island, manhattan and brooklyn.. It's cheaper than any subway or tunnel under the river.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

If I remember correctly a Gondola to the Battery and a Pedestrian Bridge to Red Hook were recently floated as ideas. Roads aren't wide on the island so a tunnel or a road bridge are not likely candidates.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*$50M Italian spa opens in former NYC Army barracks with a skyline view *
New York Post _Excerpt_
Mar 7, 2022 

New York’s newest day spa is now open to the public on Governors Island — with a level of decadence its former inhabitants could only dream of.

The island’s abandoned Army barracks and officers’ family quarters were transformed into the new spa, dubbed QC NY, by CEO Andrea Quadrio Curzio. His 74,000-square-foot wellness palace cost an eye-popping $50 million to build.

“The purpose is to make the people feel pampered,” the dapper Italy native told The Post, gesturing at a rotunda-shaped sauna built of wood sourced in the Alps and handcrafted by Italian artisans. “You should feel like in a dream — you can get lost here.” 

More : $50M Italian spa opens in former NYC Army barracks with a skyline view


----------

